# Canon i860 network issue



## ptripod (Mar 11, 2007)

*A related question...*

Hello. I have a Canon i860 being shared from the WD Netcenter on my home network. The printer works fine from either computer on my network, however, I no longer get the "printer status" dialog when I print as I did when the printer was shared from my main desktop PC. 

When I try to run the Status Moniter from the printer properties, I see the printer light flash once, then in a minute, the dialog comes back with "could not communicate with the printer". 

Is there any way I can tell if my ink is running low in this configuration? Or, do I need to bark at WD or Canon for a solution? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## ptripod (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sorry!*

My bad. Thanks for starting the new thread.
pct


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the same setup (WD-Netcenter w/print server) but with a Canon i850. I also ran the i850 from a previous print server built into a Siemens 802.11b router before I replaced that router with a g router.

Canon says that you can't monitor status when connected as a network printer through a print server. The printer monitor drivers are made to work with a direct PC connection only.

This is a PITA because the only way to figure out the ink status is when something runs out and then you need to count light flashes and such.

So I ususally just replace all the color carts when one goes since they are all close. Not as efficient as possible but I don't have time to repeatedly count the flashes and pull out the manual to see what it all means as ink runs out.


----------



## ptripod (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...of course not the one I was hoping for. I counted flashes, too, however, it only tells me a tank has run out, not *which* tank. I guess as long as I'm connected through the Netcenter I'll replace all the the tanks when my status flashes.

pct


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if mine tells me exactly which tank is empty either.

Having a network printer is such a convenience I hope they get this issue straightened out in the future. I wonder if the ink jets with built-in wired or wifi networking have printer monitor functions that allow any network PC to see ink status??

Another problem is printers with card readers (at least the ones I have looked at) don't have the capability to auto power off like my Canon i850. Apparently the card reader is treated just like a stand alone card reader and is assumed to be available all the time. This is a PITA, too, and will probably keep me from buying a printer with card reader built in.


----------

